# Other health news 29/04/09



## Admin (Apr 29, 2009)

*Swine flu: call for global action as outbreak spreads*
If the outbreak of swine flu in Mexico becomes a pandemic, the economic consequences could be great. Below are estimates of the costs of such a disaster.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...ates-of-economic-costs-of-a-flu-pandemic.html

*Hospitals face regular risk summits to vet standards*
The safety of every hospital in England is to be regularly vetted at "risk summits" of inspectors, health watchdogs and regional NHS chiefs. They will share information to identify early warning signs of patients getting sub-standard care, including high mortality rates, medical complications and complaints.
http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2009/apr/27/hospitals-nhs-risk-vetting

*Exercise is key to less flab*
Exercise rather than diet is the key to staying in shape, scientists have found.And their research shows you can eat pretty much what you WANT ? as long as you work out.
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article2397106.ece

*Mothers keep their figures with drug to stop breast milk*
New mothers are taking an antilactation drug usually prescribed to HIV-positive women to avoid the effects of breastfeeding on their bust.
The drug cabergoline is also being used for ?social? reasons by women who find nursing painful or who want to avoid having to express milk from engorged breasts when they return to work.
http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/health/article6169478.ece
* 
Cancer doctors call for money from genetic research to be redirected to surgery*
The clinicians, from hospitals around the country, including St Bartholomew's, the Royal Marsden and the Northern General, said that despite 90 per cent of cancers being cured by surgery less than one per cent of research money was invested in it.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/health/h...tic-research-to-be-redirected-to-surgery.html


----------

